# دوره في ادارة شركات المقاولات



## engineer_khaleel (22 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 

اخواني الرجاء ان تدلوني على دورات في ادارة المقاولات الانشائيه في اي دوله عربيه وباللغه العربيه وشكرا لكم 

اخوكم م/ خليل


----------



## laith211 (26 يناير 2008)

اخي الكريم المقاولات تشمل عناصر كثيرة يجب عليك ادارتها ومن هذه الامور او المعرفة بالموارد البشرية وادرة المخزون والمشتريات والتخطيط والتغلب على الخطر عليه حاول تدخل دورة فى Pmp Pmi لاتها سوف تعطي عندك مفهموم لكل الاشياء والارتباطات والاقسام المختلفة بالمقاولات والتشيد والبناء .... والله الموفق


----------



## engineer_khaleel (26 يناير 2008)

اخي الكريم ليث شكرا لك على تفاعلك معي وان يجعل الله ماقدمته في موازين حسناتك 

اخي انا مهندس مدني خبره ست سنوات كنت مديرا لمشروع مقاولة طريق في مدينة الرياض ومن ثم عملت لفتره بسيطه في التصميم الانشائي ومن ثم استقليت في عملي وفتحت مكتب هندسي وانا الان اشرف على مشاريع في المياه والصرف الصحي 

وقد قمت بحضور دورة pmp قبل عدة اشهر 

ولكن يااخي ليث انا اتكلم عن االاداره العامه للمقاولات اي كمدير عام للمؤسسه او الشركه واطمح واتمنى ايجاد دوره خاصه في ادارة شركات المقاولات ( كأداره عامه ) 

واي كان في اي دوله عربيه وباللغه العربيه 

وشكرا لك مره اخرى اخي ليث وجزاك الله خيرا 

اخوك خليل


----------



## عزيزة بكر (26 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## engineer_khaleel (2 فبراير 2008)

للرفع بارك الله فيكم ورفع قدركم 

اتمنى القى اجابه يااخوان فأنا في امس الحاجه لها والله وشكرا لكم


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (2 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

للاسف اخي الكريم لم اسمع بمثل هذه الدورات .. وليس لدي اي معلومه تفيدك حاليا

اسأل الله لك التوفيق


----------



## رانية إبراهيم محمد (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا علي الرد


----------



## fadi alsarf (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*ادارة شركة مقاولات*



engineer_khaleel قال:


> اخي الكريم ليث شكرا لك على تفاعلك معي وان يجعل الله ماقدمته في موازين حسناتك
> 
> اخي انا مهندس مدني خبره ست سنوات كنت مديرا لمشروع مقاولة طريق في مدينة الرياض ومن ثم عملت لفتره بسيطه في التصميم الانشائي ومن ثم استقليت في عملي وفتحت مكتب هندسي وانا الان اشرف على مشاريع في المياه والصرف الصحي
> 
> ...



ادارة شركة مقاولات عباره عن سلسله تبدأ من الإداره الماليه والإداريه وادارة المشاريع بالنسبه لشركات المقاولات
اما عن المبدأ الاداري العام فهو/ التخطيط -التنظيم -التنفيذ -التوجيه -الرقابه
وبالتفصيل 
مدير عام / لابد ان يوفر رأس المال والعلاقات وتسهيل المعاملات وتوجيه العمل وتنظيمه لكل ذوي اختصاص داخل الشركه واصدار القررات والاوامر ووضع الخطط وتحديد الخطوات المستقبليه لمسيرة الشركه
مدير تنفيذي/ مهمته هو المسؤليه التامه لتنفيذ جميع قرارات المدير العام والمشاركه في اتخاذها اساساَ والمتابعه الاسبوعيه لعمل جميع الاقسام بالشركه ووضع الخطط التطويريه للشركه
المدير الادراي/ مهمته ادارة المكتب ومن بداخله ويرأس المراسل والمترجم والموارد البشريه والمعقب وجميع من يقوم بالعمل الاداري بالمكتب
المدير المالي/ مهمته المراقبه لأموال الشركه واصولها الثابته ويرأس المحاسبين والمشتريات والصندوق
مدير المشاريع / وهو شريان الشركه والقلب النابض بها وهذا يوجب عليك الاهتمام والحرص على اختيار من يعمل بهذا القسم ومدير المشاريع لكي ينجح لابد ان يتوفر لديه اداره هندسيه متكامله -م/مدني- م/معماري- مساح- م/كهربائي 
م/ميكانيكي -خبير بدراسة المشاريع وحساب الكميات - مراقبين للمشاريع ذوي خبره بالايدي العامله واعمالهم والمتميزيين منهم وكيفية ادارتهم
هذه فكره عامه ومبسطه جداً لإدارة شركات المقاولات وهيكلها التنظيمي المبدئي
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لخدمتك بهذا الموضوع او اي استفسار
[email protected]
0595513716
تقبل تحياتي / فادي الصرف - مدير عام شركة ريتل المتحده للمقاولات -


----------



## good luck (16 أغسطس 2013)

والله الموضوع شيق ولذيذ و
ولكن لم يتم عمل دورات به حتي الان وكل ذلك ياتي بالخبرات فقط
نتمني ان يكون هناك دورات من مديرين شركات مقاولات كبري يريدون اعطاء الفائده للعامه من المهندسين


----------

